# Lumix LX3 raw file request



## robertr (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi,
I'm looking at purchasing an LX3. I just wondered whether anyone could send me a raw file to have a look at -ideally wide landscape or possibly a macro? I am using LR3 should they should work within it.
Thank you,
Robert


----------



## Tucniak (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi Robert,

I don't know whether you have considered it, but I recently read a review of the Samsung EX1. It seems to be very good, possibly better than the LX3...

Benoit


----------



## robertr (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi Benoit,
That's one I hadn't considered - I've just had a very brief look on the net and it's lens is even faster than the LX3 - f1.8 against f2.''.
Another model to consider I think.
Thank you for the info.
Regards,
Robert


----------



## robertr (Jun 20, 2010)

*Thank you Kjell,*

for the dng from Sweden - very nice photo - full of depth. I keep looking at other cameras but the photos from the LX3 just has more 'bite'!
I appreciate your help,
Regards,
Robert


----------



## fullkoll (Jun 20, 2010)

[quote author=robertr link=topic=1'168.msg68892#msg68892 date=1277'54459]
for the dng from Sweden - very nice photo - full of depth. I keep looking at other cameras but the photos from the LX3 just has more 'bite'!
I appreciate your help,
Regards,
Robert
[/quote]

You´re welcome.....
I didn´t keep the LX3 though, but sold all my DSLRs and LX3 to invest in Micro Four Thirds (Panasonic G1, GF1) and Sigma DP1, which in ideal conditions is fantastic! But since I have a love/hate relationship with DP1 I wouldn´t recommend it  I would recommend the GF1 if you´re looking for at relatively compact camera with a larger sensor. I use it with 2'/F1.7 and that is a very good combination.


----------



## robertr (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi Kjell,
I'm looking at down sizing from a DSLR too. The DSLR offers great control / variety but I'm looking at something smaller to carry around. I did consider the DP1 - images are great but perhaps it's not that quick to use. I will look at the G1 - but buying the additions probably mean it's beyond me finanically.
Thank you,
Robert


----------



## Tucniak (Jun 20, 2010)

yes Robert, a faster lens, but also slightly longer: 72 mm instead of 6'mm for the LX3


----------



## robertr (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi,
Yes - the little extra 'reach' might be useful.
Regards,
Robert


----------

